# Solved: Convert VCE to PDF



## viperman14

Hey guys,

So in the wake of the new Avanset rules and business model, it has become increasingly difficult to use their software. I recently came across this nifty new service that is converting VCE files to PDF for those who cannot afford to pay the hefty fees to Avanset or Pass4Sure type websites. They are charging so much and ripping us all off!!

To solve that problem, in comes aptly named VCE2PDF (http://vce2pdf.com). I have used their service a couple of times and I must say it has never been easier to get the latest brain dumps in PDF format. Just get your free VCE files from ExamCollection.com and upload it to vce2pdf.com and they will convert it to PDF for you. You do not even need to have a software installed!

Anyway, these are are some great forums. Hope to be a part of it! 

Thank you.


----------



## Macboatmaster

I would not recommend the use of the suggested service
Firstly the only contact is by email
Secondly their is no established record of the efficiency of the product
Next the site is for sale
*VCe2Pdf.com is for sale!*

The owner of the domain you are researching has it listed for sale at $449.
It appears as well that at the time of this posting conversion is suspended due to technical difficulties

I have no knowledge of the product but from what I can see of the site and other connected sites I would NOT use the service.


----------



## viperman14

Hi Macboatmaster,

I initially thought the same, but then I decided to give them a try. I was proven otherwise when they actually converted a couple VCE's to PDF within minutes!


----------



## viperman14

EDIT: http://vce2pdf.com is back online and taking conversion requests!


----------



## Drabdr

Folks, let's avoid the personal attacks in the threads.


----------

